# ISO: White Chocolate Sauce



## texasgirl (May 10, 2005)

A steakhouse here, Saltgrass, has an amazing white chocolate sauce that they pour over their cheesecake. Do any of you wonderful cooks have a recipe for white chocolate sauce?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

White Chocolate Sauce

      Yield: 2 Cups

      1 c  Whipping cream
     10 oz White chocolate; coarsely
           .. chopped & divided
      2 tb Light corn syrup
    1/3 c  Half & half

  Scald cream. Setting aside 1/3 cup white
  chocolate, add remaining chocolate and corn syrup
  to cream; stir until smooth. Transfer to a
  small bowl; stir in half and half. Cover and chill
  at least 3 hours. Stir in remaining chocolate.
  Serve chilled. Store airtight in refrigerator


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

WHITE CHOCOLATE SAUCE 
1 1/2 cups heavy cream 
4 ounces white chocolate, chopped


In a saucepan heat cream to simmering over high heat. Reduce heat to medium and whisk in chocolate until melted. Gently simmer sauce 20 minutes. Cool to room temperature. 
Yield: about 1 cup.


----------



## texasgirl (May 10, 2005)

Thank you, Rainee


----------

